# Fragt Paul Barnett!



## Shadaim (14. September 2008)

Guten Morgen,
kurz und knapp: buffed wird heute den Lead Designer von Warhammer Online interviewen. 
Dazu brauchen wir ein paar (sinnvolle!) Fragen von Euch. 
Welche Fragen wollt Ihr dem sharismatischen Designer stellen?

Gruß,
Shadaim


----------



## Bluescreen07 (14. September 2008)

Wieso wurde wieder auf GOA gesetzt, die haben es bei DAoC auch nicht richtig hinbekommen - und nicht auf T-Com?


----------



## weazelll79 (14. September 2008)

Werden die eher schlechten Charakteranimationen, bzw. die Kampfsounds noch verbessert?


----------



## maku (14. September 2008)

wie siehts mit gestrichenem content aus, wird der per content patch oder addon nachgeliefert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich mein städte und karrieren


----------



## dense (14. September 2008)

Welches ist deine Lieblingskarriere / welche Karriere spielst du ?


----------



## Terriom (14. September 2008)

Wird es Realm Foren geben um Stadt Belagerungen zu planen?


----------



## SKYLINE_111 (14. September 2008)

Ich und viele weiter wissen das WAR nicht gerade gut aussieht. Die Effekte und die Charaktere sehen allerdings sehr detailiert aus.

Aber : Die Bodeneffekte.

Werden die Bodeneffekte nochmal überarbeitet in den folgenden Patches oder bleibt die so. Hasse es auf "Matsch" rumzulaufen. ^^


----------



## Derigon (14. September 2008)

Warum dürfen die CE-Vorbesteller nochmal 1 Tag früher als die SE-Vorbesteller spielen? Warum werden so Freunde und/oder Gildenmitglieder levelmäßig von einander getrennt, da die CE-Leute 1 Feiertag spielen können und die meisten SE-Besitzer erst ab Montagabend, weil die meisten arbeiten müssen?


----------



## Wayn (14. September 2008)

Wann wird die Kollissionsabfrage richtig funktinieren?


----------



## Blufl (14. September 2008)

Wann wird der Headstart für die CE Vorbesitzer starten?


----------



## OldboyX (14. September 2008)

Nachdem ich die Open-Beta gespielt habe, muss ich sagen, dass man selbst bei "casual" gaming doch sehr schnell im Rang voranschreitet. Was wird WAR für Abwechslung, Motivation, Möglichkeiten der zusätzlichen Charakterverbesserung bieten, wenn man erstmal die Maximalstufe erreicht hat?


----------



## Kranak90 (14. September 2008)

Wird es an bestimmten Tagen spezielle Events geben, die sich am Warhammer Universum orientieren?


----------



## Gocu (14. September 2008)

Werden die rausgenommenen Klassen per AddOn wieder hinzugefügt?


----------



## Thip (14. September 2008)

Wie siehts es aus mit Animationen wie sitzen,lachen,weinen,etc.? wird es die geben, wenn ja nur animiert oder auch mit geräuschen/sound?


----------



## Valeriah (14. September 2008)

Ist angedacht die Szenarios/Battlegrounds in einiger Zukunft serverübergreifend zu fahren, da es sonst Probleme geben könnte in der späteren Zeit als LowLevel in einen Szenario/Battleground reinzukommen da keine Spieler auf der unteren Spielstufe verfügbar sind?

Werden die gestrichenen Charaktere (Ork Spalta, Krieger der Sonne zum Beispiel) nachgereicht, da viele diese spielen wollen und die Ordnung wohl im Moment nur den Eisenbrecher als wirklich richtigen Tank hat?


----------



## Totemdealer (14. September 2008)

Wann wird die offizielle HP überarbeitet. Wann kommen die Karrierenplaner, Wälzer des Wissens usw. auf die HP?


----------



## Shadaim (14. September 2008)

Hier stellt Ihr bitte ausschließlich Fragen - Antworten jeder Art werden gelöscht.

Gruß,
Shadaim


----------



## Lloyd_Banks (14. September 2008)

Warum arbeitet Ihr wieder mit Goa zusammen? 
Wollt ihr die gestrichenen Klassen und Städte nachliefern - und wenn ja, als Content-Patch oder als Bezahl Addon.


----------



## Vakeros (14. September 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Wieso wurde wieder auf GOA gesetzt, die haben es bei DAoC auch nicht richtig hinbekommen - und nicht auf T-Com?



goa gehört doch zur französichen t-com oder?

btt:
Wieso habt ihr euch für das Chaos-Huhn entschieden und nicht für eine andere Lösung?
Zum Beispiel hätte man Charaktere die sagen wir 3 stufen unter einem sind einfach unangreifbar machen können solange sie einen nicht angreifen.


----------



## KenosDark (14. September 2008)

Wieso wurden der Ritter des Sonnenordens rausgenommen?

Was habt ihr für PvE Content sonst noch geplant außer die Öffentlichen Quests?

Werden sich die Chars während dem Stufenanstieg ihr Aussehen ändern? Z. B. Zwergen kriegen längere Bärte, Orcs werden größer, Chaosbarbaren werden immer Verderbter.



EDIT:

Wird es Rüstungssets wie in anderen MMOs geben die man durch RvR oder PvE bekommen kann?


----------



## wolfsrain23 (14. September 2008)

Gibt es Charaktere in denen man Mitarbeiter / Designer wieder erkennt? 
Wo kann man Vorschläge für Rüstungs-Design los werden?

Liebe Grüße Katja

PS I 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Love WAr


----------



## Shalor (14. September 2008)

Wie darf man das mit dem "Hauptstädte" plündern verstehen? Ich meine, geh ich da in einen Laden rein, töte den Besitzer und loote dann alle Sachen die er verkauft + Gold?


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (14. September 2008)

Was ist mit dem Spalta geplant? Falls er es nicht ins spätere Spiel schaffen sollte und die Kürzung final ist, ist dann eine andere orkische Nahkampfklasse in Sicht?

MfG


----------



## yosh1^ (14. September 2008)

Ist geplant ob jemals jeder Zwerg den Weg des slayers einschlagen kann? 
Wann kommt Slaneesh *gg*?


----------



## eventer (14. September 2008)

kommt noch stimmige Musik?
Werden die soundeffekte noch aufgebessert?
Wird es möglich sein die Grafik besser mit dem System skalieren zu lassen?(bessere animationen, Texturen)
Wieso Goa???
Gibt es schon Pläne für ein add on?


----------



## Sie nannten ihn Kangaroo (14. September 2008)

Was is an den Gerüchten dran das die Skaven im nächsten Content Patch als neue Rasse dazustoßen ?


----------



## Whitman (14. September 2008)

Wird es in Zukunft auch Szenarien geben die über 18vs18 hinausgehen ? Zum Beispiel 24vs24 ?


----------



## Valax (14. September 2008)

Wie wird man die "Spieler-Kommunikation" verbessern? (In der Open Beta wurde ja selten/gar nicht miteinander gesprochen - Was mmn. auch am "Chat System" liegt da sich normale Chat Nachrichten sich nicht wirklich von anderen unterscheiden)


----------



## mykal (14. September 2008)

kommen slayer, wie sie es in dem buffed interview angesprochen haben, per content patch oder erweiterung irgendwann noch ins spiel und wenn ja wie wollen sie das storymässig umsetzen denn slayer suchen ja den Heldentod wegen einer vergangenen schmach/entehrung und das wird schwer in nem mmorpg^^


Gruß

Myk


----------



## skazi# (14. September 2008)

werden zum headstart noch rüstungsteile hinzugefügt die man zb als random drop oder bei qs findet? ich meine nämlich das von lvl 1-11 ziemlich alles gleich aussieht und das ist doch ziemlich frustrierend wenn man einer unter hunderten ist der das selbe anhat.


----------



## Tetlin (14. September 2008)

1. Gibt es eine angepeilte Timeline für Tier 5
2. Wann können wir mit der Paarung Bretonen und Skaven rechnen.
3. Sind Heldenklassen schon evaluiert worden (Trollslayer, Phönixgarde, Langbärte, Demonenprinz, usw.)

Und noch eine menge mehr die drei sollten langen erstmal.


----------



## Mukuhaka (14. September 2008)

Werden die Wachen/Npc´s Geräusche machen oder bleiben sie stumm?


----------



## Ogil (14. September 2008)

Wie gedenkt Ihr die Spieler auf Dauer zu motivieren? Der tägliche Sturm auf die gegnerische Hauptstadt ist ja, auch wenn ansich sicher spaßig, nicht unbedingt abwechslungsreicher als der tägliche Sturm auf die immer gleichen Instanzen.


----------



## Gramir (14. September 2008)

Da nun der Release von Warhammer Online ansteht und der erste Schritt getan ist, wie sehen eure weiteren schritte aus?


----------



## Thidus (14. September 2008)

werden den addons ein riegel vorgeschoben die den spielern massiv arbeit  abnehmen?? (z.B visiert das ziel mit der wenigsten gesundheit an u.s.w,die haben Aimbot potential )


----------



## Serroo (14. September 2008)

Wird ein Housing-system in späteren Patchen eingebaut?


----------



## eviL89 (14. September 2008)

Wann funktioniert die Kollisionsabfrage richtig?

Wann kommen die gestrichenen Klassen wieder?


----------



## skazi# (14. September 2008)

mir um ehrlich zu sein stört es, dass wenn man einen npc anspricht der nichts sagt das war in wow iwie scho immer so und ich fand das ziemlich stimmig und es trägt einen auch etwas mehr ins spiel rein


----------



## Devil4u (14. September 2008)

Gibt es vieleicht auch Möglichkeiten für Player mit Mythic Kontakt aufzunehmen und eigene Ideen zum Gameplay anzubringen?


----------



## eventer (14. September 2008)

Was war der schwerste/lustigste Bug den ihr in der Entwicklung hattet?
Wie viele Vorbestellungen gibt es?
Wird es einen festen Tag und Uhrzeit für die Patches geben? Falls ja, wie oft wird im Monat gepatcht?
Wie viele Spieler wird es pro Server geben?


----------



## Ollivan (14. September 2008)

Ahoi,
werden die ganzen NPCs noch lernen zu sprechen? wirkt irgendwie die ganze Zeit so unnatürlich ruhig..
und wird das Chat-System noch überarbeitet? Namen und Gegenstände verlinken sollte doch drin sein, oder?
Danke schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: mirs noch was eingefalln: wird es ein zeitgemäßes Tag-und Nachtsystem geben?


----------



## Nerimos (14. September 2008)

Werden beim Headstar/Release die Trophäen funktionieren?

Welche bereits gefeedbackten Fehler werden bis dahin behoben?

Kann man irgendwann die Tooltipps verschieben/entfernen?


----------



## Darkdiamond01 (14. September 2008)

Hallo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meine Frage ist wie der Plan für die Zukunft aussieht hat man da schon was geplant oder schon Ideen wie es weiter gehn soll ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ps. Möchte sagen das War sehr gut geworden ist ihr könnt echt was Großes werden wenn man dran arbeitet Danke und drück euch die Daumen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KenosDark (14. September 2008)

Wird der Patcher Überarbeitet? So wie WoW oder Lotro? Ich muss jedes mal die Daten überprüfen lassen damit der Patcher Patch, selbst wenn ich WARpatch starte und woran erkennt man, welche Version man hat?


----------



## Derigon (14. September 2008)

Wird es in Zukunft Standalone-Patches geben?


----------



## dBiber (14. September 2008)

Rollenverteilung der Chars ? 

wird es einem Zelot mit Schadensausrichtung gelingen an den Damageoutput eines Magus ran zu kommen ?


----------



## Slaargh (14. September 2008)

Ihr habt Frage 1 vergessen...


How are you? (müsste zumindest die allererste Frage sein)

Und dann würde ich halt gerne fragen ob die gestrichenen Klassen nachgereicht, oder durch andere nachträglich ersetzt werden?

Auch wenn die Warhammer-Lore es eventuell nicht zulässt, aber wird es die Möglichkeit geben sämtliche Karrieren sowohl männlich als auch weiblich erstellen zu können? Zumindest auf den Core und RvR-Servern? Bei dem Zauberer der Dunkelelfen ist es ja auch möglich.

Ist es möglich auf der offiziellen HP einen Serverstatus einzurichten? (Oder muss man das GOA fragen?)


----------



## Pente (14. September 2008)

Nochmal: bitte nur Fragen und keine Antworten posten. Jeglicher Post der keine Frage beinhaltet wird umgehend, aus Gründen der Übersichtlichkeit, gelöscht. Danke für euer Verständnis.


----------



## dBiber (14. September 2008)

Warum konnte man in der Beta keine Item´s linken ? 

wir das später möglich sein ?


----------



## lars1988 (14. September 2008)

Ihr hattet vor einiger Zeit vor, ein bestimmtes System in das Spiel zu bringen.
Hierbei ging es Darum Charaktere auch Optisch zu "Leveln".
Zwerge sollten einen Längeren Bart bekommen, Orcs sollten mit der Zeit größer und Mächtiger Werden.
Werdet ihr das System vieleicht noch hinzu fügen ?

Auf ein gelungenes Interview Bernd !


----------



## Kresse (14. September 2008)

Gibt es Pläne, neue größere RvR Gebiete einzufügen ?

Wie sieht es mit aktiven Reichsfähigkeiten aus ? Wird bzw wurde über soetwas schon nachgedacht ?

Kann man bald mit neuen Berufen fürs Crafting rechnen ?

Werden die Mastery-Pfade noch einmal überarbeitet ?


----------



## Cope22 (14. September 2008)

Wird man auf RvR-Server auch sofort zum Huhn, wenn man ein Gebit unter seinem Level betritt, oder werdet ihr das noch irgendwie ändern (zB, so, dass man nur zum Huhn wird, wenn man auch einen Spieler unter seinem Level angreift) um Spielern die nicht auf ganken aus sind das Reisen zu ermöglichen?


----------



## Schubi87 (14. September 2008)

wird es mit kommen denn patches/add ons eine erhöhung des maxlvls geben? bis lvl 40 gehts ja eher schnell und wie wir wissen war das mit der lvlerhöhung in daoc shcon immer son problemthema^^


----------



## Siiri (14. September 2008)

In der Beta ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Gruppen für RvR-Szenarien in einer Level-Range von 2-11 ziemlich bunt durcheinander gewürfelt sind.

War das jetzt nur Beta-bedingt? Wird im fertigen Spiel stärker darauf geachtet, dass die Gruppen Level-mäßig zusammenpassen (zB nur Chars lvl 1-5, 6-10, etc.)?

Ist ziemlich frustrierend, wenn man seine erste Szenario-Quest mit Level 2 bekommt und dann feststellen muss, dass gegnerische Spieler mit Level 9+ in den RvR-Szenarien unterwegs sind :-)


----------



## Havamal (14. September 2008)

@Kenos!Es gibt Instanzen und dann noch Pve Encounter zb 26 Mann Raid um den König von Altdorf zu erledigen.
Dann gibs noch Lair Bosse, sowas ähnliches wie Worldbosse in Wow
RVR und PVE Sets gibt es schon im Spiel an die 20 pro Klasse!

1.Wird es je fliesende Übergänge zwischen den einzlnen Tiers geben?Also keine Ladebldschirme bei Tierwechsel?

2.Plant ihr verlinkbare Items für den Chat!

3.Wie sehen die nächsten 3 monate für Warhammer aus, eine Chance den Schwarzen Gardisten und den Ritter des Sonnen Ordens noch vor Weihnachten zu spielen? Items gibt es ja schon ingame!

4.Wie wollt ihr verhindern, wenn ihr die die Städte nachliefert, dass Altdorf nicht überflüssig wird zu erobern?

5.Wird die veränderung des Aussehens während des Levelanstieges noch implementiert?Grössere Orks gibt es ja schon als NPCs

6.Wird es ingame Voicechat geben?

7.Wie sieht es mit wöchentlichen Wartungsarbeiten und Patches aus?Werden die Server einmal pro Woche für ein paar Stunden runter gefahren?

So dass war es mal!


----------



## Synefiere (14. September 2008)

Shadaim schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> kurz und knapp: buffed wird heute den Lead Designer von Warhammer Online interviewen.
> Dazu brauchen wir ein paar (sinnvolle!) Fragen von Euch.
> Welche Fragen wollt Ihr dem sharismatischen Designer stellen?
> ...



- WAR legt nach eigener Aussage viel wert auf Individualisierung. Inwiefern wird das in Zukunft neben Trophäen noch weiter entwickelt?
- Wird es in Zukunft Grafikupdates geben?
- Wird es ähnlich, wie bei anderen Rollenspielen (zu WoW kuck) auch besondere Feste, wie Weihnachten oder dergleichen geben, die sich auch in der Spielumgebung wiederspiegeln?


----------



## Xeona9 (14. September 2008)

Wird es noch weitere Mounts geben?


----------



## :-)mel (14. September 2008)

1.wird sich diese düstere atmosphäre mal ändern indem es mal tag wird und nicht immer nur nacht?

2.kann man später als 40er in den low-lvl bereichen sein buch der taten noch vervollständigen?(wegen dem huhn)

wegweiser auf der karte sind sehr unübersichtlich(geht man mit der maus auf der karte nach dem heiler suchen--zeigt das meistens gleich 5 andre namen mit an)

3.wird es wachen geben die genau sagen wo's lang geht?


----------



## di-chan (14. September 2008)

Wann gibt es die WAR-Hose zu kaufen?


----------



## Chrono112 (14. September 2008)

Wollt ihr die Aninmationen der der Charaktere noch einmal verbessern ?
Was wollt ihr tun bei einer Überzahl von Ordnung/Zerstörung auf einem Servern, um das Spiel gerecht und ausgegelichen zu gestalten ?
Ist für später etwas vergleichbares wie die Arena in WoW angedacht ?


----------



## Prometx (14. September 2008)

Werden manche Questgeber noch vertont?


----------



## Malinkaja (14. September 2008)

Hi!

Ziemlich früh, schon vor dem headstart zu fragen, aber: Ist abzusehen, dass andere Spielerrassen irgendwann geaddet werden ? (Bretonen, Skaven, Waldelfen, Untote, etc.)?

Warum sind die Flugpunkte nicht schon im unmittelbaren Startgebiet erreichbar? 
Man muss unnötiger Weise erst einige Minuten rennen, um zu seinen (andersrassigen) Freunden zu kommen...





Nagash will rise again! victory.gif


----------



## Gar niemand (14. September 2008)

A: Wieso ist der Schwarzork so klein? -.-

B: Wie sieht es mit gehen, sitzen, knien aus? Das ist für RP durchaus notwendig.


----------



## Jonah (14. September 2008)

Wichtig wäre für mich:       >>> Werdet ihr noch etwas an den sounds verbessern? <<<    , 



ich weiß war noch ne beta aber fand ich schon mies


----------



## diesirea (14. September 2008)

ob man die grafik so weit runterschrauben kann etc das man auch mit mindestanforderungen einiger maßen lag frei und mit mehr als 3 bildern die sekunde spielen kann ( ich kliege etwas drüber aber kann so gut wie gar nicht spielen da ich immer einzelnde bilder sehe -.-)


----------



## Kildran (14. September 2008)

also mich würde des mit dem eqq mal sehr interessieren ich sehe z.B. immer rassen z.B. sigmarpriester die allle gleich aussehen also vom equipment her gar keinen außerlichen unterschied gibt es irgendwie nur bestimmtes eqq für die einzelnen klassen so ähnlich wie die T-sets in WoW 

und vor allem wie sieht das aus mit belohnungen für pvp-kills ich meine beim lvln gibts ep aber was bekommt man noch ? wird das pvp mit lvl 40 nurnoch aus spaß da sein oder bekomme ich darüber equiptment da ja das pve nicht so ausgebaut ist wie in WoW stelle ich mir allgemein die frage woher gibts eqq ? 

und mich würde auch interessieren ob die klassen und städte durch content patches kommen oder erst mit nem addon was ja nochj länger dauern kann


----------



## nickdaniel (14. September 2008)

Ob die fehlenden Städte / Karrieren noch nachgeliefert werden, und wann sie planen das erste Addon zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## Dr.Community (14. September 2008)

Hallo Buffed-Team,

mich persönlich würde es sehr interessieren, ob sich was an dem Informationsaustausch zwischen Mythic/GOA und der Community ändert. Ich denke WIR wollen bei diversen Problemen, die es sicherlich geben wird, daß aber widerrum akzeptabel ist, einfach nur jemanden haben, der uns in regelmäßigen Abständen informiert und nicht erst eine info nach 6 std. ins Haus flattert. Desweiteren könnt Ihr auch gerne ein grosses Lob an die Entwickler aussprechen, denn dieses Game ist der absolute Hammer!!!


----------



## Shadaim (14. September 2008)

Ihr seid großartig - vielen Dank für die vielen Fragen! =)


----------



## Ascían (14. September 2008)

*Jo, dann mal meine Fragen:*

1. How are Mythic dealing with the issue of combat responsivness / sluggishness? Are there any changes planned to make combat feel more direct?

2. Are there plans for enabling the players to queue for all scenarios of their current tier at once? It is rather annoying to travel from one pairing to another just in order to queue up for scenarios.

3. Will the extreme trajectory arcing of the shadow warrior be changed to somewhat more realistic arcing, for example in 3 animation steps rather than 1, depending on the target's distance to the player?

4. Will the character movement animations undergo changes in the future? Most are already fine, but some still feel like walking with broken legs.

5. Will there bei more possibilites to change or tweak graphics? Because some people want graphics to be even better, and some want ultimate fps and do not really care about graphics at all.

Edith wants a large Clock added to the UI, beacause she's always late to the meals and to work due to the lack thereof.


----------



## Fehler 414 (14. September 2008)

kommt noch stimmige Musik?
Werden die soundeffekte noch aufgebessert?
Werden manche Questgeber noch vertont?
Wird es zentrale Realmforen geben, in denen man sich für RVR events anmelden bzw sich untereinander absprechen kann?
Wird die Charerstellung noch umfangreicher?


----------



## d3nn!X (14. September 2008)

Wird es in WAR noch einen "spiel verlassen" button geben , ohne die 20 Sek warten zu müssen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Aimshoot (14. September 2008)

Wird es auch später Arenen geben so wie im WOW?

Will there be Arenas in the near future like in World of Warcraft?


----------



## KennyKiller (14. September 2008)

Wann genau kommt der gestrichene Content, wenn er überhaupt kommt


----------



## Omidas (14. September 2008)

Was wird getan um evtl mögliche Cheat versuche zu verhindern. WoW scant ja die WoW Prozesse auf mögliche Eingriffe


----------



## Wahnsinn (14. September 2008)

Frage 1:
Ist es möglich mit LVL 40 in allen Szenarios, auch die vom T1 Gebiet (Nordenwacht ect.) zu spielen?

Frage 2:
Wie sehen Sie die Lage, dass viel mehr Leute Zerstörung spielen werden? Denken sie dass die Zerstörung-Spieler ein paar Wochen Vorteile in Sachen Open RVR haben werden?

Frage 3:
Dank der GPU Option in den Grafikeinstellungen wird der Boden nicht mehr so nahe vor den Füssen aufgebaut, allerdings finde ich es immer noch nicht optimal.
Ist das gewollt so oder wird es später noch erweiterte Grafikoptionen geben? Und wieso betrifft dass nur die Bodentexturen?

Frage 4:
Gibt es spezielle Achievments im Wälzer des Wissens die man zB. nur zu zweit freischalten kann?


----------



## Chrom123 (14. September 2008)

Viele Spieler haben bei Warhammer Online starke performance Probleme, die vor dem OPEN BETA Patch anscheinend nicht vorhanden waren.
Versucht GOA diese Probleme zu beheben? BZW. gibt es laut GOA einen anderen Grund zur schlechten Performance?


----------



## Salute (14. September 2008)

Aus Zeitgründen, konnt eich mir nicht alles durchlesen, deswegen die Frage die spontan aufdrängt wäre:


Wird die optische charakter Entwicklung mit steigender Stufe, wie z.B. das wachsen der Bärte bei Zwergen und größer werdende Proportionen bei den Tankkarrieren, dem Spiel noch bei gefügt? 

Da es Anfangs angekündigt, aber dann wegen Zeitmangel zum Release verworfen wurde.


MfG


----------



## Snipermantis (14. September 2008)

Tachschen,

werdet ihr die K.I. der Dorfbewohner noch verbessern? Im Moment gehen sie ja mit Fäusten auf einen los - sie könnten ja zu ihrem Haus rennen und Waffen holen, wie jeder andere geistig gesunde Mensch auch.


----------



## Skymarshal001 (14. September 2008)

1.) Welcher Aspekt des Spiels stellte die größte Herrausforderung für das Entwicklerteam da?

2.) In wie weit nahm Gamesworkshop Einfluss im Entwicklungsprozess ?

3.) Meine dritte und letzte Frage wäre in wie weit Plant man für die Zukunft von WAR ?
(neue Content Inhalte usw. sind damit gemeint.)


----------



## njester (14. September 2008)

Besteht die Möglichkeit, das Aussehen eines Charakters nachträglich zu ändern? Und kann man seinen Charakter auch nachträglich umbennen und wenn ja kostet es auch etwas wie in WOW?


----------



## Black_Hawk (14. September 2008)

Wird es klassenspezifische Quests geben?
Kann jede Klasse jede schlagen oder ist es ein Stein Schere Papier System?
Wird PVE noch ausgeweitet in Warhammer online mit z.b zusätzlichen Mounts und speziellen Sets wie z.b das T4 in WOW?


----------



## Chrom123 (14. September 2008)

Wird es möglich sein seinen Charakter auf andere Sever zu transferieren?


----------



## Mincemeater (14. September 2008)

Warum wurde konkret der Ork-Spalta entfernt. Ich hatte ihn auf der RPC 2007 in Münster gespielt und ihn mit dem ork-tank verglichen. Also mir hatte er sehr zugesagt und ich fand, dass es ein höllischer Unterschied zw. ihm und dem Schwarzork gab!


----------



## Wahnsinn (14. September 2008)

Noch was vergessen. ^^

Frage:
Im ersten Cinematic Trailer sah man einen Zwerg mit Iro-Frisur, bei der Charaktererstellung war die Frisur aber leider nicht dabei.
War die Frisur exklusiv für die gestrichene Zwergen-Klasse?


----------



## diesirea (14. September 2008)

werden die fehlenden klassen und städte nach gepatcht?  (will meinen spalta -.- )


----------



## Korobal (14. September 2008)

wird es eine 7 tage trial version geben wie bei anderen namenhaften online rollenspielen?


----------



## neon1705 (14. September 2008)

Hi Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich würde gerne wissen wann die nachnamen geber genau funktionieren werden und wie es auf RP servern aussieht ob dort mehr auf namen geachtet wird und ob es möglichkeiten gibt unpassende namen zu melden

desweiteren ob geplant ist in näster nähe die rausgenommenen klassen wieder einzufügen da ich sofort auf ordnung gehen würde wen sie einen ritter des sonnenorden einfügen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ob man die Public quest gebiete vielleicht nochmal überarbeiten möchte was mir nähmlich aufgefallen ist gerade in der Open beta war das fast jeder immer ein und das selbe PQ gebiet solange abgegrast hat bis er den einfluss voll hatte und dann weiter gequestet

wäre es nicht sinnvoll die PQ so anzupassen das es auch quasi 2 alleine schaffen könnten

kleines beispiel:

2 spieler treten der PQ zone bei die gegner werden leichter und es ist zu zweit locker machbar

so 2 spielen machen die PQ nochmal und in der 2.phase trefen 3 weitere spieler der zone bei gegner bleiben aber auf den schweirigkeitsgrad das es 2 schaffen
neue runde beginnt und es sind jetze 5 spieler in der zone gegner werden schwerer gemacht aber immernoch schaffbar für 5 leute aber nichtmehr für 2 leute

heißt erst wen die PQ neu anfängt sollte es dann Skalieren auf die anzahl der spieler in der zone


ich habe oft erlebt das ich eine PQ mehrmals den anfang alleine machen musste um meinen einfluss zu erhöhen


naja den das wars erstmal soweit


----------



## TheGmpS (14. September 2008)

Hab jetzt nicht alle bisher gestelten Fragen durchgelesen und hoffe dass meine nicht schon vorkam:
-wird es nach dem Release weiterhin Production Podcasts geben?
-Wird es in Zukunft die Möglichkeit geben, sich als Warband/Schlachtgruppe an ein Szenario anzumelden?

was ist "sharismatischen"?^^


----------



## Camposanto (14. September 2008)

Hat das herausnehmen der 4 Klassen und 4 Städte etwas mit der veröffentlichung von WOTLK zu tun? 
Weil im Falle von Burning Crusade wurde ja schon zugegeben das man da dann noch mal zulegen wollte. 

Werden die fehlenden Klassen und Städte noch nachgereicht?
Wenn ja über ein normalen Content-Patch oder über ein bezahl ADD-ON?

Ist jetzt schon ein bezahl ADD-ON geplant?

Wird es im Crafting weiterhin nur ZWEI Herrstellberufe geben?

Sind im Release die "Target is not attackabel" Fehler behoben?

MFG
Camposanto


----------



## Skullzigg (14. September 2008)

-Wird es in Zukunft die Möglichkeit geben, sich als Warband/Schlachtgruppe an ein Szenario anzumelden?
-Wird es einen großen PvE-Content geben, damit meine ich Raids, Instanzen etc.


----------



## Chrom123 (14. September 2008)

Hallo. Das die fehlenden Klassen nachgereicht werden ist klar. Die Frage ist eher die:

Werden die fehlenden Klassen (Orkspalter usw) nachgepatcht, oder werden diese erst bei einem mit kosten verbundenen Addon dazu kommen?


----------



## Legalev (14. September 2008)

Hallo

Warum wurde der Spalta entfernt?

Wenn eine Klasse zu stark ist gibt es ja diverse möglichkeiten dies JEDERZEIT durch Patch zu ändern. Sonst könnte man ja ab sofort an KEINER Klasse mehr Änderungen vornehmen können.

Deshalb verstehe ich nicht warum Spalta im Spiel nicht vorhanden ist.

Wird er nachgereicht?


----------



## rEdiC (14. September 2008)

Wieviele verkaufte Exemplare habt ihr bis jetzt? Würdet ihr WAR jetzt schon als Erfolg ansehen?


----------



## Wacken22 (14. September 2008)

Werden die abgeschobenen Klasse in einem Add-On nachkommen ?

lg


----------



## Argony (14. September 2008)

Werden neue Rassen und Klassen in einem Addon kommen? Wird in einem Addon die Grafik verbessert?

Wird die Grafik der Frisuren allgemein Verbessert? Ich meine 2D ist ja nun lange vorbei.

Werden wir Irgendwann Vampiere Spielen können? Ich hoffe Ja ;D.

Wird das Gameplay, das PvP und der Content noch Erweitert?

Was sind ihre Pläne für die Zukunft?

Wird es ein Fanshop geben wo man T-Shirt's of WAR kaufen kann und kann man seinen Char darauf abbilden lassen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celestius (14. September 2008)

Paul,
Wann können wir mit einem Comeback der gestrichenen Klassen rechnen? Inwiefern existieren hierfür bereits Pläne oder Gedanken wie das umgesetzt werden soll? Oder müssen wir mit komplett anderen Klassen und Entwicklungen rechnen?


----------



## Beld (14. September 2008)

Werden Rollenspiel unterstützende Features wie "gehen" und "sitzen" nachgereicht? Wenn ja...für wann ist es geplant sie nachzureichen?


----------



## Katzendruide (14. September 2008)

Wird es emotion geben? Sitzen,laufen,tanzen(nicht unbedingt) usw.
Wird der Slayer als Heldenklasse heraus kommen? Wenn ja was wird es dann für die anderen Rassen geben?
Kriegen Zwerge nun einen längeren Bart , Orc werden größen usw.?
Kriegt Ordung einen Minderheitsvorteil wie ich mal gehört haben?Wenn ja was genau?

Mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

----------------------------------------------
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[br]Feed Me![br]*


----------



## Yondaime (14. September 2008)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit der Ce Pre order weiter zu spielen auch wenn man keine CE besitzt (amazon hat das doch versaut)


----------



## der_weise_Druide (14. September 2008)

Hallo, hier meine Frage:

Wird in der Zukunft bei WAR mehr Wert auf PVE gelegt, oder wird WAR mehr oder weniger zu 80-90% ein PVP (RVR) Spiel bleiben?

Gruss.


----------



## Owock (14. September 2008)

Werden, falls sich am Hühnchen nichts großes mehr ändert, vielleicht noch "Hardcore"-RvR-Server dazukommen, die dann ganz ohne Huhn sind?


----------



## Cloud the Nightmare (14. September 2008)

Wie wird es später mit dem High End content aussehen ?


----------



## Hardnoise (14. September 2008)

die Frage ist wohl nicht gerade die Sinnvollste, aber doch würde mich sie sehr Intressieren, ebenso bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob er die Frage auch beantworten kann, aber ich versuchs trotzdem mal:

- In US meinte einer, in seiner CE wäre die all bekannte Paul Barnett Sonnenbrille enthalten, stimmt das und wird es die auch in der EU CE geben?


----------



## Klaviaer (14. September 2008)

Wird es für Freunde des RP auch ein RP-RvR Server ohne Chaoshuhn geben?


----------



## b0mb4z (14. September 2008)

- Werden die Bodentexturen nochmal überarbeitet bzw. das sehr frühe "runterschalten" auf Low-Res-Texturen schon bei geringen Entfernungen verändert ?

- Wird es die Möglichkeit geben, Items per Chat zu verlinken ?

- Besteht die Möglichkeit, die RvR-Szenarien serverübergreifend zu gestalten ?

- Wird es (wie bei DAOC) teilweise monatelange Wartezeiten zw. den US und den EU-Patches geben ?


----------



## soefsn (14. September 2008)

*In welche Richtung wollen sie mit WAR gehen. Werden sie mit WAR in eine ähnliche Richtung gehen wie bei DAOC und werden sie noch beliebte Inhalte von DAOC in WAR implementieren.*

*Werden die fehlenden Hauptstädte per Content Patch nachgeliefert.*

Annsonsten einfach mal loben für ein tolles Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Maxxchen (14. September 2008)

- Wird es noch weitere änderungen an der Grafik geben, oder weitere Optionen wie Anti-aliasing, das leider immer noch Fehlt
- Einige Klassenanimationen sehen noch sehrbescheiden aus, wie z.b. der Elfen, wird es daran auch noch veränderungen geben?
- Die beiden Hauptberufe sind wirklich ok, habt Ihr den Pläne für weitere Berufe ?
- GOA ist in Europa euer Partner, es zeigt sich aber, dass die Jungs mit so einen großen Ansturm überfordert sind. Wie sind hier die Pläne für die Zukunft?
- Wird die Homepage für Europa auch noch überarbeitet, wie die US Seite ?


----------



## Lemonskunk (14. September 2008)

Frage::  Wann und Wo kommt das Feature "Kopf vom Feind an Rüstung stecken, und damit rumposen"  zum Einsatz ?


----------



## Tic0 (14. September 2008)

- Ist es geplant, die möglichkeit zu geben sich für jedes Szenario anmelden zu können (auch die, der anderen Rassen), das in seinem Levelbereich liegt - ohne das jeweilige Warcamp anfliegen zu müssen?

(dürft die Frage auch gerne umformulieren) :>


----------



## musssein (14. September 2008)

spielt er selbst regelmäßig WAR oder ist er nur das pr männchen? wenn ja, welche karriere


----------



## Rungor (14. September 2008)

ich hätte ne ganz simple dumme frage:
wieso kann man im wasser nicht tauchen?


----------



## soefsn (14. September 2008)

*Wird man die fehlenden Klassen nochmal mit Content Patch einbringen.

Was haben Sie aus Dark Age of Camelot für WAR gelernt und wo sehen Sie die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Spielen ?*


----------



## soefsn (14. September 2008)

Sry Doppelpost


----------



## deccpqcc (14. September 2008)

warum hat eine seite 2 casterklassen und die andere nur eine ?


----------



## Baldobin (14. September 2008)

Fragen:
Werdet ihr noch mehr Klassen den Völkern in der Zukunft zuordnen=?
Wird vieleicht anstatt des Spaltas ein Wildork der neue Nahkämpfer=?
Was ist mit den restlichen Hauptstädten=?
Was sind mögliche Add-On Rassen=?
Sind noch mehr Berufe in Planung=?
Wieso GOA=?


----------



## Zez (14. September 2008)

Wird man die Emailadresse ohne bestätigungs Email ändern können?


----------



## Korobal (14. September 2008)

> Wieso GOA=?



ganz einfach weil GOA über sehr viel erfahrung in diesem genre verfügt und eines der beliebtesten und erfolgreichsten online rollenspiel vertreiben


----------



## Leoncore (14. September 2008)

1. Werden die Kampfanimationen und Effekte noch mal überarbeitet? (Die sehen aktuell sehr bescheiden aus.)
2. Wenn alle fehlenden Hauptstädte hinzugefügt wurden und das Grundfundament soweit besteht, kann man dann auch mit weiteren Städten (wie z.b. Middenheim, Nuln, usw.) und Ländereien (wie z.b. Stirland, Solland, Averland) von bestehenden Parteien rechnen oder wird direkt das nächste Reich integriert?
3. Werden die Grafikoptionen noch erweitert (sollten ja mit dem letzten Patch noch welche dazukommen, hab aber nix gesehen), insbesondere die Sichtweite noch vergrößert? Der Kriegsnebel stört aktuell ganz schön.
4. Wird Altdorf in ferner Zukunft erweitert? (Bis jetzt gibt es nur die Feuerakademie, die restlichen Türme fehlen noch ;-) ).


Was ich bissl blöd finde ist, das jetzt jeder über GOA herzieht, ich mein Blizzard hat zu Anfang auch nix perfekt gemacht und die hatten auch jede Menge Startprobleme.


----------



## Raqill (14. September 2008)

Wieso wurde nix gegen Schlammasel mit den CE und den Pre-Order Boxen unternomen? 
Das die getrennt verkauft wurden und nicht zusammen ...


----------



## Lyx (14. September 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Wieso wurde wieder auf GOA gesetzt, die haben es bei DAoC auch nicht richtig hinbekommen - und nicht auf T-Com?



lol T-Com, du Scherzkeks ^^

Meine Frage:
Wieso hat man nicht eine einheitliche Webseite erschaffen die für alle Länder die gleiche Optik und Features beinhaltet wie zb. Charakter Ansicht, Ladder, Scores usw.. wie es derzeit allerdings nur für die US Version verfügbar ist?
Wie man es richtig macht sieht man an WoW und Guild Wars und viele andere Spieleseiten wo sich die Seiten nur anhand der einstellbaren Sprache ändert.


----------



## Evíga (14. September 2008)

Werden Uber-1337-Charnamen, die das Flair stören auch auf non-RP-Servern verboten sein?


----------



## Elessor (14. September 2008)

hallo,

mich würde interessieren, ob es in zukunft eine duellfunktion geben wird (einfach um seine klasse in ruhe spielen zu lernen, ohne das hektische chaos eines szenarios...) und noch viel wichtiger: WELCHEN SINN HAT ES, DASS MAN NUR SEINE GRUPPE BUFFEN KANN, WENN MAN IN EINEM SZENARIO ODER EINER KAMPFTRUPPE IST??? wenn ich als zelot mit ein paar leuten eine basis in nordenwacht deffe und nur die hälfte davon meine male trägt, da stimmt doch was nicht und später bekomme ich eine fähigkeit die meine gruppenmitglieder in soundsoviel entfernung heilt (aoe) das geht dann auch nur wenn ich glück hab auf die leute in meiner umgebung -.-

also letzteres hat mich bisher sehr gestört, ansonsten eigentlich alles ok! mich hat war schon überzeugt

viele grüße,
elessor


----------



## Nor (14. September 2008)

Mich würde brennend interessieren da ich ja auch ein großer DAoC anhänger war und ich auch das toll finde dass das RvR von DAoC verbessert und übernommen wurde, ob auch noch andere Berufe in das Spiel integriert werden. Also so eine arte schneider, lederer, Rüsstungs- Waffenschmied und das dann auch so nach dem Konzept von DAoC. Mit den Legendären Berufen ... weil ich würde es schon interessant und für sinvoll finden noch sollche berufe zu integrieren. Ich Finde die neuen berufe auch toll aber ich finde halt für ein MMO geht halt was ab ohne dass ich mir eine ausrüstung oder dergleichn machen kann.

Hab das System von DAoC eigentlich Klasse gefunden mit den verscheidenen Qualitäten und dann auch noch wenn ich eine Plattenrüstung wollte dass ich mir das Hemd vom Schneider holen musste und dann das Hemd den Lederer für das Innenfutter geben musste und dass dan wiederum dem Rüstungsschmied dass mir der seine Platte herstellen könnte. 

Ich mag halt das auch an MMOs auch das Berufe skillen und für andere was machen.


Mfg


----------



## PoisenX (14. September 2008)

Wie werdet ihr gegen die Goldfarmer/seller vorgehen?


----------



## Lyx (14. September 2008)

Nor schrieb:


> Hab das System von DAoC eigentlich Klasse gefunden mit den verscheidenen Qualitäten und dann auch noch wenn ich eine Plattenrüstung wollte dass ich mir das Hemd vom Schneider holen musste und dann das Hemd den Lederer für das Innenfutter geben musste und dass dan wiederum dem Rüstungsschmied dass mir der seine Platte herstellen könnte.
> 
> Ich mag halt das auch an MMOs auch das Berufe skillen und für andere was machen.



In WAR herrscht Krieg da ist für sowas keine Zeit, wird man dir wohl dann antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mir ist noch was eingefallen:
Ich finde das die Dunkelelfen speziel im Fernkampf ziemlich benachteiligt sind. (Erzmagier, Schattenkrieger und teilweiße der weiße Löwe - die alle aus der ferne Druck aufbauen können) Macht man sich darüber Gedanken oder sieht man das bei Mythic anderst?


----------



## Fallstead (14. September 2008)

Wird man, um die 7 tage kostenlos spielen zu können, sich das Spiel kaufen müssen? Oder wird man die 7 Tage "verspielen" können ohne einen Key einzugeben?


----------



## SuddenDeath0 (14. September 2008)

Hatte in der OB sehr unterschiedliche Wartezeiten bis zum Szenariobeitritt, drum meine Frage:

Was ist für Paul Barnett eine akzeptable Wartezeit bis zum Szenariostart bzw. welche Wartezeit wird angepeilt und wieviele Szenarios können parallel laufen?


----------



## Drizzt2 (14. September 2008)

wird es später weitere spielbare Völker aus dem warhammeruniversum geben, wie zum Beispiel die skaven oder echsenmenschen ??


----------



## Dilan (14. September 2008)

1. Wie werden sich die Karrieren entwickeln ? Gibt es schon ideen ?

2. In Bezug auf " Es gibt nur +Dmg +Heal*  Werden die Karrieren Utility Skills/Fähigkeiten bekommen ? Also Fähichkeiten die kleine Vorteile oder Erleichterungen bringen, aber keinen direkten Vorteil im RvR haben.

3. Wie seht Ihr das aktuelle Balancing der Karrieren, des Archetype systems ? Ich persönlich finde das die Heiler durch ihre Hot/Dot n Run möglichkeit zu stark werden könnten.


----------



## Yasp (14. September 2008)

Wie wollt ihr dafür sorgen das die Server gleichmäßig ausgelastet sind? 
und das Verhältnis zwischen Ordnung und Zerstörung einigermaßen passt?


----------



## WAR_FAN (14. September 2008)

1.Die viel versprochene Kollisionsabfrage funktionierte bei mir in der beta nicht.
wird sie im richtigen fertigen game dann funktionieren? oder ers später mit dem patch
2.Die Charakter sehen gut aus, nur die umgebung eben sehr schlecht, wird dies noch geändert?


----------



## Kretheus (14. September 2008)

Wird es Wettereffekte geben? Sprich Regen, Schneestürme, Nebel etc.


----------



## Ilunadin (14. September 2008)

Wie sieht es mit  der optischen Charakterentwicklung aus? Wird es vielelicht irgendwann nachgereicht,dass sein Charakter"wächst"?


----------



## Jambobo (14. September 2008)

1. Wird man die Charaktererstellung nochmal überarbeiten bzw. wieso kann man bei den Menschen keine dunkle Hautfarbe auswählen?

2. Werden die fehlenden Karrieren und Städte noch nachgereicht?


----------



## Uner (14. September 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit  der optischen Charakterentwicklung aus? Wird es vielelicht irgendwann nachgereicht,dass sein Charakter"wächst"?


Wird es in Zukunft eine Art Darkness Falls geben ?


----------



## Dued (14. September 2008)

Wir der fehler mit dem fallschaden wenn man ins wasser spring noch behoben oder ist das extra???


----------



## Daviii (14. September 2008)

Was mir sehr stark in der OB aufgefallen ist:

Bei der 1. PQ im Druchi Startgebiet im 3. Kapitel ist ein Drache zu besiegen. Obwohl wir es ein Mal sicher zu 10. versucht haben, ist nix dabei rausgekommen. Das lag am fehlenden Tank. Wie versucht ihr das Problem zu lösen? Das zieht sich ja dann über die gesamten Druchi Tiers hinweg und bei Empire sieht es sicherlich auch nicht anders aus. Außerdem fehlt ein wichtiges Element fürs Open RvR durch den Verzicht dieser Klasse. 

Mir ist außerdem aufgefallen, dass die Animationen der anderen Objekte, die entfernter stehen, ziemlich rückartig und irgendwie doof wirkten. Werdet ihr noch daran arbeiten? 

Werdet ihr mit der Zeit für Endcontent Spieler neue Skills und natürlich auch Sets hinzufügen?


----------



## Lyx (14. September 2008)

WAR_FAN schrieb:


> 1.Die viel versprochene Kollisionsabfrage funktionierte bei mir in der beta nicht.
> wird sie im richtigen fertigen game dann funktionieren? oder ers später mit dem patch



Die ist vorhanden .. aber glaube nur in den PvP Gebieten.
Zumindest ist es mir immer nur da aufgefallen das ich an den Leuten hängen geblieben bin ^^


----------



## Jerberan (14. September 2008)

7 seiten zu lesen war mir jetzt irgendwie zu mühsam.deswegen stelle ich meine fragen jetzt mal ohne nachzuprüfen ob sie schon jemand gestellt hat.

frage zur darstellung des cooldowns der fähigkeiten :
 ich habe jetzt nicht den größten monitor und zwecks mehr sicht im pvp die skalierung des UI nicht so riesig eingestellt. deswegen kann ich teilweise den cooldowntimer auf den fähigkeitssymbolen nicht so genau lesen . wird es evtl später möglich sein den cooldown wow-like an der abdunkelung des fähigkeitssymbol abzuschätzen?

frage zur anzeige der rückschlagswarscheinlichkeit bei zauberklassen :
momentan verändert sich das symbol an dem man als caster die chance für einen rückstoß ablesen kann ja farblich je höher die warscheinlichkeit ist .eine genaue zahl ablesen ist nur möglich wenn man die tooltips aktiviert hat und mit der maus darüber geht.
wird es die möglichkeit geben das symbol durch eine leiste zu ersetzen ?


----------



## Gnôrke (14. September 2008)

Wird die Performance allgemein noch verbessert ?


----------



## Horde deadman (14. September 2008)

Sind (kostenlose) Contentpatches mit zusätzlichen Inhalt in der Planung? Was hat es mit lvl 55 "Wachen" in unvermeindlicher Stadt? steht ein addon auch in der Planung ?


----------



## Zachrid (14. September 2008)

1)
"Man hat den Eindruck, dass Sie und ihre Kollegen oft darüber reden 'Wie man ein MMO macht' und dass WAR sehr 'erfolgreich sein' wird oder sein muss. Zum Beispiel sagte Mark Jacobs neulich, was seiner Meinung nach alles bei AoC schief gelaufen ist und dass Mythic mit Warhammer beweisen muss, dass nicht nur Blizzard ein gutes MMO machen kann. Ist das nicht ein wenig vermessen, wenn man bedenkt dass Sie Ihren Realese und die 'ersten drei Monate' noch vor sich haben?"

2)
"Sie sagten: 'Wir versuchen nicht die Beatles nachzumachen, wir sind Led Zeppelin.' . Ich hatte trotzdem an vielen Stellen und vorallem bei der UI den Eindruck: "Das kenne ich alles schon von WoW, das sieht da genau so aus." Warum fängt man erst einmal nicht mit anderen Frisuren (also dem Look and Feel, der UI) an, wenn man sich vom Marktführer unterscheiden will? 

3)
"War es nicht ein wenig ungeschickt erst in einer Pressekonferenz den 'Wälzer des Wissens' vorzustellen und vorallem dabei auf Achivements wie "Oh mein Auge" zu verweisen, um dann später mit der Neuigkeit aufzuwarten das vier Hauptstädte und vier Klassen fehlen? Das klingt so nach: 'Dem Auto fehlt ein Rad, aber schauen sie mal welche Qualität die Plüschwürfel am Rückspiegel haben.' "

4)
"Es wurde gesagt, das Warhammer sich wegen BC verzögert hat, weil es die Meßlatte für den Content höher gelegt hat.... von welchem Content reden wir hier? Und warum war Ihrer Meinung nach der alte Release-Content alleine nicht genug, um die Spieler bis zum ersten Addon zu begeistern? Das klingt fast so als wären keine Content-Patches für 'Warhammer Online' geplant."


----------



## Ceradius (14. September 2008)

Wie sieht es mit anderen Völkern aus????

Werden wir irgendwann in den genuss kommen auch die Bretonen oder Echsenmenschen zuspielen?
Das wäre ja ne Überlegung wert^^


----------



## EvilChris (14. September 2008)

- Warum startet man einen Headstart an einem Montagmorgen und nicht an einem Freitagabend?

- Wird bzw. wann wird der fehlende Content - Städte und Klassen - nachgeliefert? Via Patch oder Addon?

- Distanziert man sich zukünftig vom Hammerer und wird doch den Slayer zurück ins Spiel bringen?


----------



## Gondar (14. September 2008)

ich würde gerne fragen ob es geplant ist sowas wie pvp rüstungen als pvp belohnung zu machen !! oder ob es geplant ist das die craft gegenstände das non + ultra ist wie damals in DAOC


----------



## Wildlight (14. September 2008)

Nennen Sie 3 Gründe warum man statt WoW Warhammer Online spielen sollte!


----------



## Assuan23 (14. September 2008)

Wie siehts aus mit Skaven als spielbare Rasse sind ja auch eine wichtige Partei im Warhammer Universum?


----------



## Ascían (14. September 2008)

@ Zachrid

Da du deine Fragen alle schon in der Formulierung selbst beantwortest werden sie wohl kaum auftauchen.


Ok, mir ist noch ein wichtige Frage zu meinen anderen 5 eingefallen:

6. What are Mythics plans to prevent the community from writing AddOns the give you huge advantages over the other players? Are there already plans concerning the afk'ing of scenarios and to prevent "leeching" renown?


----------



## d3nn!X (14. September 2008)

Wird die Schadensanzeige noch verbessert?

Meiner meinung nach ist diese zu klein und zu unübersichtlich geraten , das gleiche wie bei den buffs / debuffs.

Sry für die Frage aber gibt es nen "Verbesserungsvorschläge" Thread irgendwo? Habe bis jetzt keinen gefunden.


----------



## Rickrolled (14. September 2008)

frage: Wie viele Zacken werdet ihr WoW/Blizzard aus der Krone brechen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Areson (14. September 2008)

Warum gibt es das Huhn auch auf den Open RvR Servern? Jeder der Freiwillig auf einen Open RvR geht muss sich bewusst sein das man dort eine auf die Mütze bekommen kann.

Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass das Huhn auf Open RvR Servern wieder entfernt wird, wenn die Community dies möchte?


----------



## Dannie (14. September 2008)

Wie funktioniert das mit Den CE-goodies ?
Werde ich die bei jedem Char haben , habe ich die am Anfang dann im Invenar wenn ich einen neuen Char erstelle ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Definition (14. September 2008)

Welches wird das nächste Rassen parr ? Bretonen vs Vampire z.b. ? 
Und für wann ist das nächste addon geplant ?
Warum GOA ?


----------



## Gnarlgor (14. September 2008)

Genau ich fände auch ganz nett, wenn sie mal sagen könnten wlche ugefähren Ideen sie für nen Addon haben, aber ich bin mit der Warhammer Welt durch einige Spieljahre verbunden unf fände es interessant zu erfahren, welche Konzepte denkbar wären

Ist noch früh, Süiel ist ja gerade raus, aber vielleicht kann er Barnett ja mal was andeuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kristallon (14. September 2008)

ich würde gerne wissen, ob es in zukunft möglich sein wird, duelle mit deinen kollegen, der gleichen fraktion zu veranstalten und ob die npc's beim anprechen irgendwelche sounds von sich geben, da es sonst irgendwie sehr still ist...


----------



## Arathnas (14. September 2008)

Sind schon Features für Erweiterungen geplant?


----------



## antraxxxxxxxx (14. September 2008)

Wird es später über einen Patch weitere Klassen oder Rassen geben? 
Wie werden diese aussehen?

Wie groß wird der PvE-teil des spiels noch? mit welchem Spiel könnte man die Größe vergleichen?


----------



## Cressari (14. September 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Wieso wurde wieder auf GOA gesetzt, die haben es bei DAoC auch nicht richtig hinbekommen - und nicht auf T-Com?



T-COM???? BIST DU DES WAHNSINNS??


----------



## Taoru (14. September 2008)

Falls das noch nicht gefragt wurde:
Warum gibt es keine Ork Schamanen sondern nur Gobbos?
Auf Screenshots waren die ja öfters zu sehen...


----------



## Arminace (14. September 2008)

Mahlzeit,

hier meine Fragen:

-sind hochauflösende Texturen für den Boden Geplant?
-wird es shadereffekte für den Boden geben?
(Der sieht einfach mies aus ^^ und das würde den grafischen gesamteindruck direkt stark erhöhen)
-wird es in zukunft die möglichkeit geben die sichtweite für das LOD system weiter raufzusetzen (zumindest für Highend Systeme)?
-ist Direct 10x support für die Zukunft geplant ?

meine 10 cents


----------



## Priest@PVP (14. September 2008)

Warum ist der maximal Level in den Zenarios so hoch angesetzt (lvl11) ?
Wird der Chat nochmal ordentlich überarbeitet? da es keine wirkliche Ordnung darin gibt !
Wird es eine Farbtabelle wie in Paint geben ? da die Farben die man auswählen kann alles andere als schön sind (zb:Hellblau als Schwarzork Oo ?)


----------



## Definition (14. September 2008)

Wann funtzt das Ziel des ziels system richtig ist für healer doch recht ärgerlich wen das nur bei jedem 3mob klabt ?
Wie beurteilen sie die reaktion der Community auf die verzögernung des OB starts (Morddrohungen) ?
Warum ab 12 ? WARUM ? Warum nicht ab 16 oder 18 ?


----------



## Korobal (14. September 2008)

irgendwie wiederholen sich die fragen alle im prinzip wollen die meisten nur wissen was mit den rassen klassen und städten ist die rausgenommen wurden ^^


----------



## sevenredseven (14. September 2008)

Where are Mardagg and Viydagg?


----------



## Dr.Community (14. September 2008)

Hi all,

ich hab da eine dringende Frage, die mich ziemlich beschäftigt. Bei manchen Gameplay-Videos kann man sehen, daß der eigene Charakter in einem kleinen Halbkreis mittig am unteren Bildschirmrand animiert ist (zusätzlich zum normalen unanimierten Charakterbild). Um dieses Fenster herum, meine ich, sind auch die Moralfähigkeiten angeordnet. Daher meine Frage, wie kann ich dieses Fenster mit meinem animierten Char einblenden? Ich bitte um schnelle Antwort, denn dieses Interface gefällt mir wirklich sehr. Vielen dank im Vorraus!

Hier ein Link zu einem Video, wo man es deutlich sehen kann!
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=qAw7ZDI3vBY


----------



## weaselflink (14. September 2008)

Wird es etwas wie BloodBowl geben in WAR?


----------



## makkaal (14. September 2008)

Wird es irgendwann möglich sein, Festungsmauern zu zerstören?

Was für Features würdet ihr gern umsetzen oder ausprobieren?


----------



## Chirogue (14. September 2008)

Sind vielleicht Server komplett ohne das Chaoshühnchen oder mit noch weniger Einschränkungen geplant?


----------



## Ascían (14. September 2008)

Wann genau kriegen wir dieses denkwürdige Interview zu lesen?


----------



## Chillmon (14. September 2008)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## Taoru (14. September 2008)

Edit: Interview schon raus. *g*


----------



## Bhaal-Ultima (15. September 2008)

warum sind tag und nachtzeiten nicht im spiel enthalten?
wird die grafik nochmal überarbeitet damit leute auch etwas davon haben die bessere systeme ihr eigen nennen?

danke im voraus^^


----------



## Cowboy Joe (15. September 2008)

Hi, warum habt ihr euch für so ein kleine Mädchen Kampfsystem entschieden? Ich bin großer war fan und hab auch die Beta gespielt aber dieses stupide-langweilige click and fight hat's mir versaut- ich habe mich 2 jahre lang wie bekloppt auf War gefreut aber kaufen werde ich's mir definitiv nicht ...   Glaubt ihr nicht, daß ihr mit einem "vernünftigen" direkteren Kampfsystem eben auch genug Leute -möglicherweise ältere- erreicht hättet? Das Ist kein Kriegshammer, das ist höchsens ein Gummiknüppel, sorry aber auch mit WAR Lizenz, ist das nur ein weiterer WOW klon, sehr bitter!


----------



## Vulekar (15. September 2008)

Wird es eine Version für MAC user geben?
Wenn ja wann?

mfg


----------



## Thaylo (15. September 2008)

Herr Barnett
Was rauchen Sie für Zeug? Und wo kann man das kaufen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

